# Sneezing



## jazyk

Dit is een interessante lijst met de onomatopee van het niezen in verschillende talen. Het enige probleem is dat hij is geschreven in het Nederlands.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: *
*hapşırık *_or _*aksırık*


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian: *atsjo*


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish:*
The verb *to sneeze* in itself is onomatopoeic in Finnish, just like in English; *aivastaa

*And the sound produced is written normally: *atshii*


----------



## Grekh

in spanish: "achú"


----------



## badgrammar

In French, "éternuer"


----------



## Etcetera

The Russian for 'to sneeze' is чихать. 
'Sneezing' can be translated as чихание, but this word isn't very common.


----------



## vince

How come the Romance word for "sneeze" is so long?

e.g. Spanish estornudar, French éternuer. Is there a colloquial version to say for example, "She sneezed"


----------



## Outsider

vince said:


> How come the Romance word for "sneeze" is so long?


There is not a single Romance "word" for _to sneeze_. In Portuguese, it's _espirrar_.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian/Farsi:

Sneeze: *aksadan*


----------



## miss_mermelada

In German, the sound is "hatschi"


----------



## karuna

In Latvian: 

to sneeze – _šķaudīt _(more than once) or _nošķaudīties _(only once)
sneezing – _šķavas, šķaudīšana_
the sound itself – _apčī!_


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


> Dit is een interessante lijst met de onomatopee van het niezen in verschillende talen. Het enige probleem is dat hij is geschreven in het Nederlands.


Ik zie het probleem niet...



Bienvenidos said:


> Persian/Farsi:
> Sneeze: *aksadan*



In Persian to sneeze can also be translated as: 
atse kardan
عطسه کردن

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## linguist786

I think the Hindi/Urdu/Gujarati word is also a bit onomatopoeic:

_cheekh khaanaa_ (_khaavu_ in Gujarati)


----------



## speedier

Well, to all of you I can only say:

bless you!

or should it be:

gesundheit (please excuse spelling as it is a distant memory of my schoolday German).


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese: 打喷嚏(verb) 喷嚏（noun）


----------



## Flaminius

Yixing, could you provide the pronunciations?


----------



## gao_yixing

Flaminius said:


> Yixing, could you provide the pronunciations?


Sure.
打喷嚏(da pen ti）


----------



## Heba

In Arabic:

to sneeze: *يعطس *(ya'tas)
sneezing: *عطس* ('ats)


----------



## Mutichou

badgrammar said:


> In French, "éternuer"


And the onomatopoeia is _atchoum_.


----------



## Thomas1

*Polish *is similar to Russian in this respect, i.e. we don't use sneezing--*kichanie *very often, you will hear to sneeze--*kichać*, which is by far more common. We only have the onomatopoeic word for the sound of sneezing--*psik. *

Thomas


----------



## Conchita57

badgrammar said:


> In French, "éternuer"


 
And its onomatopoeia is "atchoum!" (I haven't seen it in Jazyk's list).

Edit: Oops!  Sorry, Mutichou, I had overlooked your post.


----------



## Conchita57

vince said:


> How come the Romance word for "sneeze" is so long?
> 
> e.g. Spanish estornudar, French éternuer. Is there a colloquial version to say for example, "She sneezed"


 
We'd say: "Ha estornudado/elle a éternué".  I don't know of any colloquial word for it.

By the way, "bless you!" (in the sneezing context) is "¡Jesús!" in Spanish and "santé!" in French.


----------



## Encolpius

Very interesting thread.
In Hungarian the sound is: *Hapci! *[hup-tsee]


----------



## lisztian

Sneeze, huh?

In Korean it's 재채기 [jae-chae-gi] for the noun.
For the infinitive form, add 하다 [ha-da] at the end.

to sneeze ☞ 재채기하다 [jae-chae-gi-ha-da].


----------



## speedier

Conchita57 said:


> ....... "bless you!" (in the sneezing context) is "¡Jesús!" in Spanish and "santé!" in French.


 
Thanks for that Conchita.  Any others?


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Another common Slavic item.

Slovene.

to sneeze = _kihati / kihniti_
sneezing = _kihanje_ (very common)
_Kihanje in smrkanje sta največja problema nahoda._  / Sneezing and sniffing are the biggest troubles of the cold.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi = Chinkna
In Malayalam = Tummuka OR Tumma


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Grekh said:


> in spanish: "achú"


También "achús", o "atchús".



Conchita57 said:


> By the way, "bless you!" (in the sneezing context) is "¡Jesús!" in Spanish and "santé!" in French.





speedier said:


> Thanks for that Conchita. Any others?


 
Yes!
In Spanish, "salud" (literally, it means "health"). That's all you hear everywhere, during the rainy season...  

The funny ones, start "listing" good whishes for you, a different one each time you sneeze. So, it goes like:

A: "achú" (sneezes)
B: Salud!
A: "achú" (sneezes again)
B: Dinero! (means money, so they wish you wealth)
A: "achú" (man, that's a heavy cold!)
B: Amor! (love)

Some other jokers, once they hear you sneeze, say: "eso no es salud, es gripe!". That's a pun, meaning they won't say "salud" (bless you) since sneezing is not a sign of sound health (salud), but rather, of the flu (gripe).

Yeah, it definitely loses something in the translation...


----------



## robbie_SWE

The Romanian verb is "*a strănuta*" and in Swedish the verb is "*att nysa*". 

 robbie


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi
/nichchaa/

to sneeze
/nichchaa maarnaa/


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:


> I think the Hindi/Urdu/Gujarati word is also a bit onomatopoeic:
> 
> _cheekh khaanaa_ (_khaavu_ in Gujarati)



I have always just said /chhiikhnaa/.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> I have always just said /chhiikhnaa/.


That is probably better. Maybe it is my Gujarati creeping in?  In Gujarati we always say "cheekh khaavu" (literally "to eat a sneeze" ) so I always say in Hindi/Urdu "cheekh khaanaa", which is a literal translation. It sounds very normal to me though!


----------



## endl3ss

In Tagalog it's "BAHING" or "BUMAHING."


----------



## irene.acler

In Italian: etciù!


----------



## Etcetera

panjabigator said:


> I have always just said /chhiikhnaa/.


That sounds curiously close to the Russian verb чихать (chikhat') - to sneeze!


----------



## panjabigator

Hmmmm...guess we need to do some etymology searching...


----------



## Etcetera

Russian is an Indo-European language, and no wonder it has inherited many features from the Indo-European language.
But I just couldn't expect that such a "prosaic" verb will show such a correlation!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> Ik zie het probleem niet...
> 
> 
> 
> In Persian to sneeze can also be translated as:
> atse kardan
> عطسه کردن
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 
I remember my friend telling me another one, but I'm not sure if I remember it correctly...
Does خمياز كشيدن / khamyaaz keshidan make any sense? ... I know _keshidan = _to pull, but it's the first element of the verb that I'm not sure of.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## Frank06

Hin


DrLindenbrock said:


> Does خمياز كشيدن / khamyaaz keshidan make any sense? ... I know _keshidan = _to pull



Do you mean خمیازه کشیدن  (khamiazeh keshidan)? But this verb translates as  'to yawn'.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## starsiege

Tamil

sneeze =thummal

sneezing = thummuthal


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Frank06 said:


> Hin
> 
> 
> Do you mean خمیازه کشیدن (khamiazeh keshidan)? But this verb translates as 'to yawn'.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 
Oops!  You are definitely right!  Now that you pointed it out, I wonder how I got the two verbs confused...  I mean, I didn't now the verb "to sneeze" but I (thought I) knew the verb "to yawn"...
Hm, I can hardly conceal my embarrassment...
Thanks a lot for the clarification!!


----------



## 0stsee

In *Indonesian*:

the word = bersin

the sound = hacih!


Mark


----------



## Encolpius

Too bad, the original link is gone, but there is another list here. 

*English*: achoo!!! (I think that's what the TO had been looking for)
*Czech*: hepčí!!!


----------



## mataripis

Sneeze- bahin or hatsing in Tagalog.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


Sneeze: *«Φτάρνισμα»* [ˈftaɾnizma] (neut.), colloquially *«φτέρνισμα»* [ˈfteɾnizma] (neut.), learned *«πτάρνισμα»* [ˈptaɾnizma] (neut.) < Classical masc. noun *«πταρμός» ptārmós* (onomatopoeic).
To sneeze: *«Φταρνίζομαι»* [ftaɾˈnizome], learned *«πταρνίζομαι»* [ptaɾˈnizome] < Classical v. *«πτάρνυμαι» ptắrnūmai* (onomatopoeic).
Onomatopoeia: *«Αψού!»* [aˈpsuː]


----------



## Dymn

In *Catalan:

*To sneeze (verb): _esternudar
Sneeze (noun): esternut (m)

_Its onomatopoeia: _atxím!_ or similar


----------



## marco_2

Etcetera said:


> The Russian for 'to sneeze' is чихать.
> 'Sneezing' can be translated as чихание, but this word isn't very common.



So the Russian onomatopoeia for sneezing is *апчхи! *The Polish one is *apsik!*, to sneeze is *kichać*.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*kýchati* (imperf.), *kýchnouti* (perf.) > *kýchání, kýchnutí* (verbal nouns);

interj. *hepčí* or *hepčík*;

Answers:

Zdravíčko! (health _dim._)
Pozdrav Pán Bůh! (Grüß Gott!)
Chcípni, potvoro! (Peg out, bastard!)
Je to pravda! (It's true!)


----------

